# Heart rate while cardio?



## bodymark (Aug 8, 2017)

at what rate do most of you guys keep your heart rate while performing cardio to burn some fat, wheather its early in the morning or post work out???


----------



## Sully (Aug 9, 2017)

If you are doing HIIT cardio, and you should be, then heart rate is irrelevant. Just perform the exercise at your absolute highest possible intensity for the allotted 30-60 seconds. You should be going as hard and fast as you can possibly go, for the entire time. 

Part of the benefit of HIIT cardio is the constant increase and decrease in intensity levels. It trains your body to not just improve its maximal aerobic capacity under load, but also to slow down your heart rate and recover more quickly once the exercise is over. It's the improvement in recovery and returning to resting heart rate faster that scientists think is maybe the most valuable component to HIIT cardio.


----------



## tenny (Aug 10, 2017)

120HR.....5mins.....wait to it comes down to 80s...
120HR.....repeat....


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 10, 2017)

I keep it at 112-115bpm 30min....done


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 11, 2017)

This is almost exactly where I like to keep mine at, I get a good sweat going and don't feel like it impacts my physique in a negative way. 

I've gone with higher heart rate ranges and it just seems like the extra effort eats away at my quads more than anything. 



mytreefiddy said:


> I keep it at 112-115bpm 30min....done


----------

